# Memberlist pruned



## Bob Hubbard

Just an FYI.  I just got done pruning out everyone who hasn't been back since July 1st 2002.

Right now, theres about 350 people who haven't been back since Jan 1, 2003.  If you nkow anyone who signed up and hasn't been back in a bit, give em a nudge and tell em to check us out again.  I'll be shooting emails out to them shortly.  By the end of the year, we will be going on a 6 month activity cycle.  That means you must visit (log in) at least once within any given 6 month period or your account is deleted.


As a side note: 
Incomplete or obviously fake signups will be terminated without notice.  New registrations without a full name and location are being removed without notice.  New registrations with smart-*** comments in the fields are also removed without notice.

As mentioned before, full name is a full first and last name minimally.  Full address is a city, state/providence, and country (for non-US) members.  We do not require street address, or postal codes (But I do apreciate the folks who did provide it.) 


Peace.
:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

When you delete people from being on here do you delete the name out of the registery as well? To me it seems the names are still there. Not that it really matters or anything but I was curious on how you do handle this.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Basically, when they are deleted, they are gone.  The posts though still have a record of the username, so that continues to show up.  They do however endup as 'guests' as thats a default for an unregistered member.


----------



## progressivetactics

gone but not forgotten.

Is it safe to assume that most of the deleted info is people who screwed up on initial set ups and just re-created it the way they wanted it, and abandon the old names they created, or is it that many people who got on, and never stayed active?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Deleted accounts fall into the following:

1- They never fully validated so were removed after so many days
2- They havent visited in the last 6 months so were removed
3- they asked to be removed
4- their emails bounced and they ignored all attempts to fix it. Eventually, those accoutns are locked, and then later removed.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Keep up the good work.:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics

thin out the herd......kill the weak.....keep the Strong alive!


----------

